# Friday's Eyes......................



## FridaysMom (May 9, 2010)

I got some pics of Fridays eyes tonight. Sorry they aren't the best, I used the overhead light instead of the flash for obvious reasons. It makes me sick just to look at these pics. I just want my baby back to normal. He is just not himself.... No funny captions with these..............


----------



## FridaysMom (May 9, 2010)




----------



## Papilove (May 20, 2010)

Poor little Friday.

What did the vet think overall? Did he give you any idea of what to expect as far as recovery?


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

oh friday ... get all better


----------



## CandJHarris (Apr 29, 2010)

Oh poor baby! I just read about what happened and I'm so sorry you're having to deal with this. Has the vet given you any indication as to when you'll know if there will be any long term effects?


----------



## FridaysMom (May 9, 2010)

All he has said so far was that if we hadn't gotten him there when we did, that he would have gone blind. I think he is waiting until our follow up to see how they look before he goes any further with what to expect. They were pretty bad when we got there, so I think he was holding off to see if there was an improvement.


----------



## CandJHarris (Apr 29, 2010)

Bless his little heart...give him some extra hugs from us, ok?


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

Goodness gracious! Get well soon Friday!!! Here's hoping for the best prognosis Brandy!!!! {{{Hugs}}} I'm so sorry you are having to go through this, and I really do hope that you get really good news on the follow up!!!


----------



## Sonn84 (Mar 29, 2008)

poor baby hope he gets well soon


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

Oh poor Friday! Get better little guy!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Poor poor little guy.  Sending you all the good vibes we can muster over here!


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

Laurelin said:


> Poor poor little guy.  Sending you all the good vibes we can muster over here!


and thats a lot ..... sheesh... laurelins paps could cure just about anything with their teamwork


----------



## FridaysMom (May 9, 2010)

Miranda16 said:


> and thats a lot ..... sheesh... laurelins paps could cure just about anything with their teamwork


Thank you for making me giggle! I needed that! 

Thanks for all the good vibes and prayers! I will definitely keep you all updated!


----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

*fingers crossed* for Fridays outcome & speedy recovery...his story makes for an awful "read", but, I am expecting a "happily ever after" tale!! My heart goes out to the cute little bugger!! The accident was an "accident" in every sense of the word,..you & your DH BOTH took necessary & vital trips to the vets office...now, its just time to sit back, & give the meds a chance to do their job...I refuse to believe in ANY other outcome that he will be none other than 100% happy very soon!! {{{hugs & kisses for Friday!! }}}


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Ouch... poor boy. That looks painful  Hopefully he gets 100% better soon! Puppies always bounce back, though.. so hopefully Friday will be back to normal asap!


----------



## crzy_brunette77 (May 19, 2009)

Ouch! Sending our good thoughts to Friday! Is the skin around his eyes burnt too? It looks really pink and tender. Also, is the yellow stuff coming from his eyes or is that the ointment?

Poor Friday! I'm sure he will recover though (or at least I really hope so!). We had a friend who's dog got pesticides in his eyes (stepped on the spray nozzle in the garage and it sprayed him right in the face) at around 7 months old or so and despite having a severe burn, he got 100% of his vision back after treatment. Hopefully you get a good outcome too!


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Oh no I just caught up with what happened  Get better Friday!!! ((BIG HUGS)) Fridaysmom wish I could give you one IRL...I am sure you need it


----------



## NCPupLove (May 28, 2010)

Oh goodness! Poor Friday Good vibes coming your way.


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Poor Friday. I think I'm developing a fear of pinesol after seeing these pics. I hope he fully recovers. Only time will tell, and he's only been on his meds for a few days, just have to give it time to kick in.


----------



## Max'sHuman (Oct 6, 2007)

Awww, poor Friday. I hope he feels better soon. Me and Max send hugs and good vibes!


----------



## FridaysMom (May 9, 2010)

Thank you all so much! We have a follow-up today at 2:45. I will update as soon as we get back!


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

I feel so bad for poor Friday!!! Definitely give us an update when you can.

**Sending lots of hugs (and licks from Kimma!) your way**


----------



## FridaysMom (May 9, 2010)

UPDATE: 

Sorry, I haven't updated sooner, but we had a ton of stuff to take care of this afternoon. Anyway....................

Friday went for his follow-up this afternoon and it went AWESOME!! The vet said that I was doing everything right and that from as far as he could tell there was no permanent damage done!!!!!! He said to keep doing what I was doing, put an e-collar on him, and sent us home! He said it would still be quite a while before he is completely healed, but we are on the right track! 

I just want to thank you all for your prayers and support! We owe you a lot!


----------



## Papilove (May 20, 2010)

a
www little puppy in a cup. LOL Yay again to hear he'll be okay.


----------



## CandJHarris (Apr 29, 2010)

Yay for good news!!! I'm so glad to hear he's going to be OK!


----------



## lexilu (Jun 26, 2008)

So glad to hear Friday's eyes are healing. I couldn't wait for you to post an update. Keep up the great work with "our" baby. When's the next vet visit?


----------



## FridaysMom (May 9, 2010)

lexilu said:


> So glad to hear Friday's eyes are healing. I couldn't wait for you to post an update. Keep up the great work with "our" baby. When's the next vet visit?


Ya know, that's the weird part?! I thought about it after we left, but he didn't say when he wanted to see him again? I guess I will call him next week to see?


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

You'll both be in my prayers. Get well soon.


----------



## Hollis (Jan 25, 2010)

That poor little face. I am relieved to hear he had such a good vet visit today. I hope tomorrow brings great changes in those beautiful eyes.


----------



## mrslloyd09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Oh poor scruffy pup. Glad that he's doing better.


----------



## PetersGirl (Feb 8, 2010)

Woofs and wags for Fridays speedy recovery!!! We miss his funny captions and goofy pics  If he can survive thunder, he can get thru ANYTHING!!

Glad to see he is still playful, even with his cone of shame on. What a trooper!


----------



## Echo (Jun 9, 2010)

I hope he is better soon! That would be horrible to go through, but at least he has good owners who take care of him properly!


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

Good to hear he is healing!!

May I suggest replacing the really toxic cleaners with Vinegar? It's a great cleaner, doesn't leave a lasting smell, and won't hurt you if you get it poured on you. Better for the environment too.


----------



## puppy.l0ve (May 2, 2010)

i'm --ssoo-- happy to hear that friday's well on his way to being back to his silly self! these pictures really pulled on my heart strings, and i feel so bad for your little guy.
lost of love and the best of wishes from all of us for his speedy recovery.


----------



## FridaysMom (May 9, 2010)

BrittanyG said:


> Good to hear he is healing!!
> 
> May I suggest replacing the really toxic cleaners with Vinegar? It's a great cleaner, doesn't leave a lasting smell, and won't hurt you if you get it poured on you. Better for the environment too.


Already gone! There will be no more chemicals in the house period! Not only for Friday's sake but for Zach's as well!

Thank you all so much again for everything! Friday is doing okay today. He doesnt act like his eyes bother him at all until I have to put the ointment in and then he spends about 20min trying to rub them. He cant anymore because of the e-collar, but it is too cute to watch him put both of his little paws on each side of the cone and try to pull it off over his head!


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

poor little booger ... is it possible for new pictures of him to see how he is doing ? ... understandably it is late haha


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Can he open his eyes at all? Poor boy, I have to admit he looks so cute and pitiful in the E collar.


----------



## Active Dog (Jan 18, 2010)

Friday sure sounds like a strong little dog! Glad that everything is on the right track. lol this might sound silly but I think Friday is one of my favorite dogs on the forum  he is such a cutie. Just curious but what breed is he/mixed with? If you know. 

Sending good energy your way!


----------



## PetersGirl (Feb 8, 2010)

Active Dog said:


> Friday sure sounds like a strong little dog! Glad that everything is on the right track. lol this might sound silly but I think *Friday is one of my favorite dogs on the forum  *he is such a cutie. Just curious but what breed is he/mixed with? If you know.
> 
> Sending good energy your way!


I second this! I love Friday!!

I think he is a Maltese/Westie

AKA Cute/Adorable


----------



## FridaysMom (May 9, 2010)

Awww! Thank you so much!!!! I will let Friday know that he is loved! He is a Westie/Maltese mix. 

Great news!!! This morning Friday woke up and seems in almost every way back to his old self!? I gave him a bath in the sink this morning, and avoided his eyes. Then after the bath I trimmed all of the gunk from around his eyes, which was extremely easy to do with the e-color on! I will have to remember that for grooming! He looks almost completely normal now! He still tries to rub after his ointment, and when outside, so he has to have the collar on for those purposes, but I am very pleased with how much he has improved in such a short time!

I will get some pics of him after Zach goes to bed!


----------



## Papilove (May 20, 2010)

Hallelujiah (did I spell that right? probably not, but who cares, yipppeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee)

so glad to hear he's doing so much better. Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

You always need at least one funny caption to give yourself a laugh. This one gave me a thought.

No pictures, PLEASE! I don't have my face on yet! (In reference to those women who must put on a ton of makeup before going out xD)


----------



## Papilove (May 20, 2010)

LOL funny. Sweet sweet boy.


----------



## FridaysMom (May 9, 2010)

Hahaha! Xeph! Too cute! Yea, I would have captioned but wasnt feeling very funny that now. Now looking back on it, there are quite a few that could have used captions! Lol!


Thank you so much Papi! You have been one of our biggest cheerleaders! OMG! I just realized!! It's only like a day or two before Batty comes home right??


----------



## Papilove (May 20, 2010)

haha, yep, like 1 and a half days. I don't count 'the' day. I'm very excited.


----------



## FridaysMom (May 9, 2010)

Oh!! I bet you are!! I can't wait to see pics and watch little Batty grow!!


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I've just been away from DF for a few days and I can't believe how much happened! I'm SO glad Friday is on his way to a full recovery. Poor pup. 

He just looks like a sweetheart, even when his eyes seem to hurt he still looks so happy and joyful! Tell him I'm sending him good wishes!


----------



## PetersGirl (Feb 8, 2010)

YAAAAY FOR FRIDAY! I knew he'd pull through! He is a trooper  So happy for you!


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

Sooooo glad he's starting to get back to normal!!!


----------

